# What would ou like to see more of on AAAC?



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

The "less of" thread is too negative, so I decided to go positive. More of the old Trad crew, more Med, more Will, more Wayfarer, more cheap goods in my size in the B&S forums, more Fogey(the topic and member) more corporate memberships, and more discounts to more stores.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm sure that this is contrary to the original spirit of this particular thread...but perhaps a "denim" or "streetwear" section...the fashion forum has just gotten too silly for me...


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I'm sure that this is contrary to the original spirit of this particular thread...but perhaps a "denim" or "streetwear" section...the fashion forum has just gotten too silly for me...


Who would post in it? SF has S&D on lock.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

jpeirpont said:


> Who would post in it? SF has that S&D on lock.


SF is also too silly for me...although to be fair, I havent looked at their S&D section in moons...


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

More customers of lower-priced but high-quality bespoke firms like those on Sackville St and Lambs Conduit.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

MORE COWBELL! 



Is there really any other answer? :devil:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

ksinc said:


> MORE COWBELL!


Unless you are supporting the visiting team at Mississippi State, at which time you probably want every cowbell in the world at the bottom of the ocean. Probably the same way folks feel about "Rocky Top" after a trip to Knoxville TN.

On the other hand, _Mississippi Queen _by Mountain. Great cowbell. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about more of "me"?


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I'm sure that this is contrary to the original spirit of this particular thread...but perhaps a "denim" or "streetwear" section...the fashion forum has just gotten too silly for me...


There's a 'Jeans and T-Shirt' social group now.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Unless you are supporting the visiting team at Mississippi State, at which time you probably want every cowbell in the world at the bottom of the ocean. Probably the same way folks feel about "Rocky Top" after a trip to Knoxville TN.
> 
> *On the other hand, Mississippi Queen by Mountain. Great cowbell*. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Ah, the early 70's...



Howard said:


> How about more of "me"? :icon_smile_big:


We can't get enough Pathmark. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Unless you are supporting the visiting team at Mississippi State, at which time you probably want every cowbell in the world at the bottom of the ocean. Probably the same way folks feel about "Rocky Top" after a trip to Knoxville TN... :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Cruiser: Thanks for a very pleasant flashback! As an AFROTC Instructor at Mississippi State, during the late 70s', I was also advisor for the cadet color guard and drill team, which appeared at the home games. I had the perfect excuse for attending all the home games but, lord, those cowbells could almost raise the dead!!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> On the other hand, _Mississippi Queen _by Mountain. Great cowbell. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


indeed.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I'm sure that this is contrary to the original spirit of this particular thread...but perhaps a "denim" or "streetwear" section...the fashion forum has just gotten too silly for me...


There is enough of that on both SF and SUFU. We have the trad section. :icon_smile:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jpier,

Good idea, celebrate the positive.

ksinc = /thread

Not only fitting, easily one of the top five SNL skits of all time


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

outrigger said:


> There's a 'Jeans and T-Shirt' social group now.


Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

More A.Squire photo essays.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> We can't get enough Pathmark.


My Pathmark thread will last a long time.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

ksinc said:


> MORE COWBELL!
> 
> Is there really any other answer? :devil:


^+++1 LOL!

I'd like to see more sex, drugs and rock and roll...then again, who wouldn't?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> ^+++1 LOL!
> 
> I'd like to see more sex, drugs and rock and roll...


The only problem is that we now know that sex can kill you (Aids) and drugs can kill you. Unfortunately I found that without the sex and drugs some of my favorite rock and roll sounds like crap.

But I still like that cowbell in "Mississippi Queen". :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> SF is also too silly for me...although to be fair, I havent looked at their S&D section in moons...


I can see why you'd think SF is too silly for you.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Interesting tags... :icon_smile:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> The only problem is that we now know that sex can kill you (Aids) and drugs can kill you.


Buzzkill


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd like to see more of the letter "Y" in the title of posts.  ou know what I mean? ic12337:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

XdryMartini said:


> I'd like to see more of the letter "Y" in the title of posts.  ou know what I mean? ic12337:


That must've been a typo.


----------



## kwilkinson (Mar 10, 2008)

The Gabba Goul said:


> SF is also too silly for me...although to be fair, I havent looked at their S&D section in moons...


Good point, the "Fredo Corleone Las Vegas" look isn't too celebrated on SF.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Howard said:


> That must've been a typo.


Yes, and I'm slightly sarcastic. :icon_jokercolor:


----------

